# Salt kill plants?



## Uncle Rico

If I were to treat fungus or ich on my piranhas using salt, would that kill my amazon swords? Wanted to know if I had to remove the plants first, and if I could just put them in a non aerated empty tank.


----------



## The Predator

im not sure. If you want salt resistant plants, try java fern or java moss. they work well in a brackish molly tank.


----------



## Scarlet

What dosage of salt are you going to be using? The plants should be ok with it short term.


----------



## [email protected]°

Scarlet said:


> What dosage of salt are you going to be using? The plants should be ok with it short term.


I've heard opposite of that...

Especially with a medicinal dose of salt your plants are not likely to survive. I'd pull them out if you can. Put them in a rubermaid tub with plenty of light, and maybe a little fertilizer til the tank has been treated and a large water change completed


----------



## rocker

Civic Disobedience said:


> What dosage of salt are you going to be using? The plants should be ok with it short term.


I've heard opposite of that...

Especially with a medicinal dose of salt your plants are not likely to survive. I'd pull them out if you can. Put them in a rubermaid tub with plenty of light, and maybe a little fertilizer til the tank has been treated and a large water change completed
[/quote]








plants in the enivronment outside of water die if u put salt on them. It should be the same to water plants to. Take them out.


----------



## Dr. Giggles

I'm gonna move this to Aquatic Plants in order for you to get a definitive answer.


----------



## mylesc99

I was told that when you buy live plants from the store to put salt in the bag that they come in, so the salt will kill any snails that might be living on the plant. I tried it, and the plants didn't die, but it didn't get rid of the snails.


----------



## Uncle Rico

Scarlet said:


> What dosage of salt are you going to be using? The plants should be ok with it short term.


I am using a dosage of 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons. Well I haven't done it yet, I wanted some input first. One of my Ps has fungus on its tail because it got chomped by another tankmate.


----------



## bLuShiZzLe

so if you add salt in a planted tank it will kill the plants?


----------



## The Predator

a good brakish plant is the java fern. not to mention the java moss.


----------



## nick007x

No. It won't. I had heard it might, but I've got java ferns, anubias, anacharias, amazon swords, and crypts in my tank. When my P's got Ich I used salt dosed at 1 tablespoon per 5 gallons for two weeks (and malachite green). It didn't phase my plants at all. If they stary looking bad for some reason, then take them out (I doubt it will though), and it definitely won't kill them immediately or anything.


----------



## Hemi

your plants will die

mine almost all did b4 i realized the salt was doing it 
i managed to save 3 amozon swords though 
i had 12 plants to start with


----------

